# Kian what's the correct pronUnciation?



## plastic

I have liked this name since first seeing it but am not 100% on the pronunciation 

If any one could give insight that would be great want to suggest to OH but want to be able to lay all the facts out because I know it will be a hard sell!


----------



## SugarBeth

I would pronounce it as Ky- ann.


----------



## Fascination

I pronounce it as Key-an x


----------



## Sini

Key-aan is how we say it :)


----------



## beccad

Kee-ann


----------



## cooch

Its and Irish name (they spell it Cian). Its pronounced Key-Ann


----------



## pixydust

Kee-un


----------



## MrsBop

Sini said:


> Key-aan is how we say it :)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lief

It's pronounced Keen here.


----------



## Hayley90

key-ann but not with an 'a' sound... more of a -unn sound. x


----------



## LunaRose

Key-un


----------



## Wishing_well

Key- un

But I have irish friends who pronounce it Keen.


----------



## dt1234565

I pronounce it like the name Ian but with K at the beginning.


----------



## AFC84

Wishing_well said:


> Key- un
> 
> But I have irish friends who pronounce it Keen.

WSS.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Ive always pronounced it Key-un :flower:


----------



## MrsPoodle

Key-un for me too.


----------



## Honeyblossom

Keeuun


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Key un

I have Irish family and that's how I'd say it.


----------



## cooch

dt1234565 said:


> I pronounce it like the name Ian but with K at the beginning.

This is actually probably the best way to describe the pronunciation x


----------



## whiby

cooch said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> I pronounce it like the name Ian but with K at the beginning.
> 
> This is actually probably the best way to describe the pronunciation xClick to expand...

Agree with this


----------



## ProudMummyy

Key-Un :) it was our boys name but someone else stole it! :(


----------



## LunaRose

Key-un 

... Whoops! Posted twice!


----------



## Lauren25

Key-unn


----------



## MrsSaraKate

My first thought was Key-un.


----------



## Lief

As an Irish name this is how it's pronounced here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KzsexfCrCY

I think it depends on where you're from though, I have some family in England and they pronounce it differently.


----------

